# Roubaix Expert



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I have an older Roubaix Expert (2010). Finally looking to upgrade/replace with another Expert. I like the idea of the head shock, UDi2 Shift & Hydro Disc. But wow! as expected the weight goes up. From what I'm seeing that new Expert is about 1½lbs heaver then my current expert. Now I know the upgrades, especially the disc is most of the weight. But ouch! I hate to spend that kind of money on a bike that is heavier.
Question is. Is it worth it? Looking for comments from end users and not paid reviewers. I'm trying to locate one for a test ride but who knows how long that will take.
Nothing wrong with my current bike. I just think it's time to replace before it's an antique.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

What kind of a rider are you? Are you a group A or B type of rider...or slower?
What kind of roads do you ride? Are you young and strong or a bit heavy and lack flexibility? How often do you ride in the drops?
There are many bikes out there. The 2010 Roubaix is SL2 and most agree the Roubaix was transformed in 2011 with SL3...complete redesign, much stiffer and more responsive.

Not everybody wants or needs the future shock. Similarly, many don't want disc brakes including me. Some that live in the mountains will want disc brakes though.

No substitute for a long test ride or three before you spend that much money on a new bike.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I would say I'm in the B group. 44yrs young(lol) with a thin built. I live in the hills of West Virginia. A typical ride is on back roads which means most roads are pitted with potholes in the unexpeted places. Fresh smooth blacktop is not common. Running across roads that are questionable if they clasify as a paved road happens on ocassion.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Based upon your bio and what type of roads you ride, consider a Diverge. Now...Spesh for '18 added the future shock to the new Diverge. As durianrider points out in the following video, with wider tires which will work better on the roads you describe, you don't really need the suspension steerer called Future Shock. Belt and suspenders.

Consider looking for last year's Diverge without FS...or at least riding the '17 Diverge back to back with the new model.

A suggestion before you drop the money on a new bike is..if you haven't already, install high quality 28c tires on your current bike. The Diverge is basically a Roubaix with greater tire clearance. You might like the disks because you live in hilly country...for fast descents. Me, I prefer rim brakes because I live in flat country.

Good luck.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CznUxcx5BA8


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

True. I can see where you got that from my post. Maybe I made it sound like I need a gravel bike. But I have a crux for when I know l'll be on those typ of roads frequently. Looking to replace my existing roubaix for the longer not so rugged road rides.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

For that price range might as well try and get a test ride in on the new tarmac. The SL6 expert is slightly less than the roubaix but should be more comfortable than the SL5 while also being lighter and fitting up to 30mm tires, if you aren't set on hydro disc brakes that is. Or for 400 more you can get the tarmac Pro with udi2 and nice set of wheels. Depends on how cushy you need your ride I guess.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Here's another dumb question. I swear my Roubaix is a 54. I questioned that so I measured it. Always heard you measure from the center of the BB to top of seat post. Well it measures 50cm. What's up with that? My cross bike has the same feal (speeking in size) and the 54cm sticker is still on it.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Because the Roubaix has a sloped and not horizontal top tube which improves stand over height relative to tall head tube...tall head tube being partly the benefit of the Roubaix design for average riders which increases the height of the handlebar, the seat tube length is much less than the reported size of the bike. Bike sizing is a convention and on sloped top tube bikes, bike sizing is generally reported as 'virtual' seat tube height i.e. if a horizontal top tube were constructed from near the top of the head tube to intersection with seat post.

A Roubaix with 495-500mm seat tube length is size 54cm.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow....you know it all dont you? Lol Thanks for your help!
Now that I read that I sort of remember hearing that before. But it sure makes it hard to measure it and can be confusing to someone that is not familiar with a Roibaix.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

wvmtb said:


> Wow....you know it all dont you?


Yes, pretty much. Between me and Ben Franklin I am genetically related to and Tom Edison, most issues of any import are covered.

Not to brag, but I invented the modern bicycle and so most of the issues that come up here are pretty elementary.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats awesome to know. Anytime I have another question I'll be sure to look you up. Even of its not bike related.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

wvmtb said:


> Thats awesome to know. Anytime I have another question I'll be sure to look you up. Even of its not bike related.


Absolutely. I can google just about anything you may want to know about.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Google? Really? And to think I was giving you credit for being very intelligent when it comes to cycling & Specialized. Well, I'll still give you credit for being able to google it. For some reason I wasn't having any luck.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

wvmtb said:


> Google? Really? And to think I was giving you credit for being very intelligent when it comes to cycling & Specialized. Well, I'll still give you credit for being able to google it. For some reason I wasn't having any luck.


Not about bicycles...no need. I mean I gave Mike Snyard the idea for the Roubaix...which is simply a carbon version of a Rivendell with sloping top tube.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

get a test ride. I had an SL3 S Works Roubaix. Had a test on a 2017 Roubaix Expert, and it felt more dynamic than the S works. Its heavier but the way it responds it feels like a Tarmac. Ending up buying a S Works Roubaix. Its a pound or so heavier than my old S Works Roubaix but it has Etap, great disc brakes and the futureshock.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

carrock said:


> get a test ride. I had an SL3 S Works Roubaix. Had a test on a 2017 Roubaix Expert, and it felt more dynamic than the S works. Its heavier but the way it responds it feels like a Tarmac. Ending up buying a S Works Roubaix. Its a pound or so heavier than my old S Works Roubaix but it has Etap, great disc brakes and the futureshock.


 The disappointment with the new Roubaix is it only comes with disc brakes. That in fact will keep me off one. Btw, aside from Future Shock which adds weight which can be subtracted from the frame and fork which can be made more rigid, that pound is in the addition of disc brakes which is the typical spread on disk to rim brake weight comparisons.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

That's reassuring. One thing that has been scaring me is the added weight. Since I'm not a road racer I don't think that will really matter much but mentally it might mess with me.
I'm going to test ride the Roubaix this weekend and then jump on a Tarmac while I'm there. I test road a Cannondale Synapse last weekend and it was nice but I liked the feel of my Roubaix better. I think after some minor adjustments it would be fine. The price & weight of it will be less than the Roubaix. So if I'm on the fence that might be the deciding factor.


----------



## Hawk85 (Aug 24, 2012)

wvmtb said:


> That's reassuring. One thing that has been scaring me is the added weight. Since I'm not a road racer I don't think that will really matter much but mentally it might mess with me.
> I'm going to test ride the Roubaix this weekend and then jump on a Tarmac while I'm there. I test road a Cannondale Synapse last weekend and it was nice but I liked the feel of my Roubaix better. I think after some minor adjustments it would be fine. The price & weight of it will be less than the Roubaix. So if I'm on the fence that might be the deciding factor.


I went with the Roubaix UDi2 Expert in March and love it. 
Modifications were: putting on Zipp 303s with Grand Prix 4000sii 28c; replacing the 50/34 with a 52/36 chainring and replacing the stock seat with my old Selle.
It's a couple lbs heavier than my previous bike which was bought from an online supplier in 2012, but I've found that for me, at least, the weight issue was more mental than physical. I'm far from an expert rider, but after some climbing rides in Colorado and Utah I can say that this bike is a joy to ride. It was good in the climbs and handled great on the descents. 
The front spring helps smooth the little bumps. It is not magic, but combined with the 28c tires, makes for a very smooth ride. The seat post configuration is nothing special.

After 4300 miles on this bike I highly recommend it.


----------

